# Changed Food ??



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok I changed my oscars diet my large Oscar is fine with it...
Now my smaller oscars they will just chew it up and spit it out and even now have gotten to the point where they run to the top of the tank and as if to say ohhhh it's that.... No thanks.....so should I just hold off feeding for a day or two and see if they get hungry enough they'll eat????


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

They'll eat it once they get hungry.. Fish can go awhile w/out eating, I wouldn't start to worry till about 3-4 days.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Oscars can be kooky little guys-big emotions! ("Something new? no way!...Oh, changed my mind. more!") That said, since the big guys like the new food OK, could the food size be too big for the smaller oscars? If you switched textures, (say, from flakes to pellets) they can also react to that. I've had oscars do a little hunger strike due to changes in environment, food, etc., but no healthy oscar will refuse food for long. Try offering small amounts more often, until they get accustomed to it. If you're worried they are not getting enough down, add a little of their old food with the new. Always best to change foods gradually, anyway.


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

@C.King,Yea that's what I've been doing a little bit twice a day and its the same size pellets as their old food(medium)...they could eat large I'm sure but they all have their own tub large for the large Oscar and Medium for the smaller Oscars....I'll try mixing some of their old with it...also could it be the medicine I put in the tank for the HIHD they started to come down with...that was the whole point of changing foods went with New Life Spectrum Jumbo Fish Formula ever heard of it??? And thanks guys for the reassurance.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fish prefer food that fits in their mouth, but they will adjust even in they have to let the food soak until it is soft enough to bite. Does the food only come in Jumbo?

Mortar and pestle. ~$5 Go to an Asian Grocery like super H mart. Buy one just for your fish and grind the food down to size. Good to have on hand for dissolving meds (to add to frozen food) or getting medicated pellets down to size.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get them some veggie sticks and bytes....


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

It says jumbo but its medium pellets... Go figure,but they are the size of a bb and the other tub for the larger Oscar says jumbo but its pea sized...lol I'll have to ask the LPS why they both say jumbo...lol I know one thing the food smells like fish food with vitamins...lol
Maybe they are telling me they don't want to be healthy and fit,hey some people like McDonalds and some like whole foods...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

